# Corolla Clicking Noise



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a 2004 Toyota Corolla with a manual transmission, within the last couple days it has started making this clicking noise when I touch the gas. It only happens if I am lightly pressing the gas pedal, if I press the gas pedal in more it goes away. I opened the hood to see where it is coming from and it seems to be coming from around the air filter or more towards the engine. It sounds a lot like a electrical relay clicking on and off. Any idea what this could be? I have a road trip to canada planned within the next couple weeks and I don't want this to be a problem and be stuck on the edge of no where canada. Although I wouldn't mind cuddling with the girl I am taking, you know so we stay warm.  :O•-:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Is there any noticeable difference in now the car is driving, or just a noise? 


A lot of people experience ticking at the air filter box in the 9th Gen Corollas, it is the vacuum switching valve and the sound is normal. It often gets louder when it gets colder outside, or if you are running a cold air intake. 

That would be my first guess, but if you are running cheap gas in it you may want to switch to a higher octane and see if the noise goes away.

Either way, it's a good idea to have car checked out before making any big road trips.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

No there is no noticeable difference in performance, just that really annoying clicking sound.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Could be poor quality gas causing engine knock. Try using at least the mid grade 88 octane fuel and see if that helps.


----------

